# Vostok/Meranom warranty



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried to exercise their warranty rights on a Vostok from Meranom?

Reason I ask is that I recently sold an SE to a buyer on TZ and he claimed it kept stopping. It transpires that he hadn't wound it at all and expected the power reserve from a few wrist shakes to keep it going all day :wacko:

Anyway, I told him to give it a good wind, wear it and see how it went. I never had any problems with it. He's just messaged to say it seems to be working fine now but i was just wondering about the warranty in case it plays up again. Although it's not really my problem, I don't fancy a witch hunt against me over there so I want to be armed with advice. The watch has 6 months left on the 12-month warranty

Cheers :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have always had good service from them. A strap broke and they sent me a new one. I know the owner looks in on our forum.

You could easily message him direct on his site or on the WUS Meranom thread. :biggrin:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> I have always had good service from them. A strap broke and they sent me a new one. I know the owner looks in on our forum.
> 
> You could easily message him direct on his site or on the WUS Meranom thread. :biggrin:


 I knew I could rely on you to put my mind at ease. Cheers bud :smile:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

I got a blue Neptune SE which was dead on arrival - returned it and just received it back, appears to be running fine although not had a chance to check properly yet (long story!) - took ages to get watch back to Christopol and back again to UK and cost me about £15 postage but all in all can't complain, they were happy to fix/switch movement under warranty


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, after advising the buyer to wind the fecking thing, he did just that and reported that the watch hadn't stopped for 36 hours without him even wearing it!

Problem solved :smile:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

it'salivejim said:


> Well, after advising the buyer to wind the fecking thing, he did just that and reported that the watch hadn't stopped for 36 hours without him even wearing it!
> 
> Problem solved :smile:


Good news. Where's the  emoticon when you need it..?


----------

